# ok another thread regarding thai women



## jaychik

Hi there I am new, having been to Thailand once to visit with a young lady I met via internet. 
I spent a week with her and her family in her little town near Udon Thani.
Everyone was really nice, treated me well. I rented a van and she and her family and friends showed me around thailand.
Its been 6 months, and I want to see her again, I like her personality very much. SHe only speaks thai, she is in university and I can only catch her one or two times a month on MSN because she is very busy. Likewise emails get answered in a week. Her family is very serious about education and that is good, she is studious,does not ask me for money. 
got this letter last week. I think it was written by the mother's friend who speaks English:


"Dear ______,

I think if you can come on fifth of April ,it's better. I have free time at that time. I
will go Phuket by plane four persons , me , my mom , ____ and __ (my mom's
friend), I think you can remember them. You want to see me in Suwarnabhumi
airport or see me at Phuket airport. I will wait you there before you arrived
Thailand. Can you take care us everything? Reply me please. I want to know how
do you think about my plan. I miss you.

Miss you."

My response to this was that I cannot afford to take everyone on the vacation, right now times are really tough in this economy. I figured about $2000 to take all the crowd, and I don't expect to go with her anywhere. Just want to see her. 

I had the idea that Thai women are interested in getting married, but she does not seem to be interested in talking about it. Says she loves me, but --I just don't see the energy invested by her in me. 
any comments?


----------



## King Silk

So what's new old buddy? Get real please......In Thailand you, a Farang, are almost always, seen as a walking ATM.
At the most basic level. They want our money and we want their sex!
There are few exceptions to this. Very few. And it's perfectly ok as long as you understand the name of the game......
But to be fair. Are Thai women very different from almost every other woman in this World?
I once heard a Mother counselling her teenage Daughter in Tescos in London "What you need darling, is a Sugar Daddy. BUT make SURE he's got plenty of Sugar" she urged.
I am fedup with Thai Women now after several years of (sometimes) very happy association. 
Got three lovely, loving, faithful Thai Dogs! Love them to bits......
Finally, be careful or you will end up financially depleted. 
Why did I bother to say THAT? *You won't listen.*........


----------



## Rod007

jaychik said:


> Hi there I am new, having been to Thailand once to visit with a young lady I met via internet.
> I spent a week with her and her family in her little town near Udon Thani.
> Everyone was really nice, treated me well. I rented a van and she and her family and friends showed me around thailand.
> Its been 6 months, and I want to see her again, I like her personality very much. SHe only speaks thai, she is in university and I can only catch her one or two times a month on MSN because she is very busy. Likewise emails get answered in a week. Her family is very serious about education and that is good, she is studious,does not ask me for money.
> got this letter last week. I think it was written by the mother's friend who speaks English:
> 
> 
> "Dear ______,
> 
> I think if you can come on fifth of April ,it's better. I have free time at that time. I
> will go Phuket by plane four persons , me , my mom , ____ and __ (my mom's
> friend), I think you can remember them. You want to see me in Suwarnabhumi
> airport or see me at Phuket airport. I will wait you there before you arrived
> Thailand. Can you take care us everything? Reply me please. I want to know how
> do you think about my plan. I miss you.
> 
> Miss you."
> 
> My response to this was that I cannot afford to take everyone on the vacation, right now times are really tough in this economy. I figured about $2000 to take all the crowd, and I don't expect to go with her anywhere. Just want to see her.
> 
> I had the idea that Thai women are interested in getting married, but she does not seem to be interested in talking about it. Says she loves me, but --I just don't see the energy invested by her in me.
> any comments?


LMAO - you are a mug! 

Don't mean to be rude but I would stay away from this situation and save yourself some money b4 it's too late ...

*****


----------



## King Silk

Roddy! Roddy! Don't bother. He won't listen, anymore than we did, when WE first got sucked into the mind blowing 'Thai Lady Tender Trap'.


----------



## Rod007

King Silk said:


> Roddy! Roddy! Don't bother. He won't listen, anymore than we did, when WE first got sucked into the mind blowing 'Thai Lady Tender Trap'.


King .... doing my best to save a comrade ... 

PS- you're right about girls being the same all over the world - in my experience girls never fall in love with you, they fall in love with the comfort you provide for them - putting it more crudely ... marry a guy who could provide for you and sleep with a guy you really fancy 

*****


----------



## jaychik

I hear you, but , there is no request for money.


----------



## Veronica

Rod007 said:


> King .... doing my best to save a comrade ...
> 
> PS- you're right about girls being the same all over the world - in my experience girls never fall in love with you, they fall in love with the comfort you provide for them - putting it more crudely ... marry a guy who could provide for you and sleep with a guy you really fancy
> 
> *****


I did it all wrong
I gave up a millionaire for a Yorkshireman with not much money.
Thing is the millionaire was sooooooooooo boring . All he could talk aobut was his money and what he could do for me with it.
I eventually married my Yorkshireman because he makes me laugh and makes me feel loved and protected.
So not all us women just want men for their money. Some of us are silly romantic fools


----------



## King Silk

Veronica said:


> I did it all wrong
> I gave up a millionaire for a Yorkshireman with not much money.
> Thing is the millionaire was sooooooooooo boring . All he could talk aobut was his money and what he could do for me with it.
> I eventually married my Yorkshireman because he makes me laugh and makes me feel loved and protected.
> So not all us women just want men for their money. Some of us are silly romantic fools


Bless you veronica. You are in a minority........


----------



## oddball

*ok*



jaychik said:


> I hear you, but , there is no request for money.


 Blinded by the truth , shame realy because you come on like a decent chap , the rules for daughters in many instances in Thailand are :

Get a certificate of education which is useless because ALL students pass .

Find a rich Falang and tell him "I love you hansom man "

Treat him like you are an inexperienced lady

Tell him you have no boyfriend/husband/baby .

Tell him you have very poor family that you love and owe money for education

At all costs act shy because you ARE THAI .

Convince him when to visit so it does not interfere with other farang coming .

The list is practically endless . 

You have 'Sucker with an ATM ' stamped on your fore-head , never forget that and you may just survive the onslaught , when she has gone , there are literally thousands to take her place , all as lovable and beatifull in thier own sweet way .


----------



## tamsin

jaychik said:


> I hear you, but , there is no request for money.


Um. For you 'newbies', when a Thai says 'take care', they mean YOU PAY. Christ, some of you ...


----------



## Rod007

Veronica said:


> I did it all wrong
> I gave up a millionaire for a Yorkshireman with not much money.
> Thing is the millionaire was sooooooooooo boring . All he could talk aobut was his money and what he could do for me with it.
> I eventually married my Yorkshireman because he makes me laugh and makes me feel loved and protected.
> So not all us women just want men for their money. Some of us are silly romantic fools


Veronica, Veronica ..... you are a noble lady ..... even I would marry a girl like you 


*****


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Roddy! Roddy! Don't bother. He won't listen, anymore than we did, when WE first got sucked into the mind blowing 'Thai Lady Tender Trap'.



King Silk,

Like renting a home instead of buying it's perhaps better to rent a "pillow" instead of buying the "pillow". Thai ladies are truly the tender trap! 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Rod007 said:


> Veronica, Veronica ..... you are a noble lady ..... even I would marry a girl like you
> 
> 
> *****


Anyone ever found a Thai Lady like Veronica?


----------



## penguin

jaychik said:


> Hi there I am new, having been to Thailand once to visit with a young lady I met via internet.
> I spent a week with her and her family in her little town near Udon Thani.
> Everyone was really nice, treated me well. I rented a van and she and her family and friends showed me around thailand.
> Its been 6 months, and I want to see her again, I like her personality very much. SHe only speaks thai, she is in university and I can only catch her one or two times a month on MSN because she is very busy. Likewise emails get answered in a week. Her family is very serious about education and that is good, she is studious,does not ask me for money.
> got this letter last week. I think it was written by the mother's friend who speaks English:
> 
> 
> "Dear ______,
> 
> I think if you can come on fifth of April ,it's better. I have free time at that time. I
> will go Phuket by plane four persons , me , my mom , ____ and __ (my mom's
> friend), I think you can remember them. You want to see me in Suwarnabhumi
> airport or see me at Phuket airport. I will wait you there before you arrived
> Thailand. Can you take care us everything? Reply me please. I want to know how
> do you think about my plan. I miss you.
> 
> Miss you."
> 
> My response to this was that I cannot afford to take everyone on the vacation, right now times are really tough in this economy. I figured about $2000 to take all the crowd, and I don't expect to go with her anywhere. Just want to see her.
> 
> I had the idea that Thai women are interested in getting married, but she does not seem to be interested in talking about it. Says she loves me, but --I just don't see the energy invested by her in me.
> any comments?


Can I ask how have you been communicating if she only speaks Thai? I am surprised that a girl who is studying at university can't string together a couple of sentences in written English so you might want to verify that she really is doing what she says she is doing sooner rather than face a potential disappointment later. Based on my experiences after 12 years living and working in Thailand I am pretty sure that most Thai women are interested in getting married but don't assume that they want to live overseas. In that respect they seem to be quite different to e.g. Filipinas ( based on my impressions gained from living and working in Manila for 3 years. I presume that you are interested in marrying her with a view to living in the US. Is that correct? Family ties tend to be very strong here so the prospect of leaving her family, culture, language and to some extent food behind may not be so appealing to her. I don't know how long you've known her through the internet but I would take the arrival of a letter requesting that you pay for a holiday in Phuket for 4 people including her *Mum's friend* as a worrying development considering that you said that she doesn't ask you for money ( who pays for her studies dare I ask?). I sincerely wish you the best of luck but to me talk of marriage to a girl who you have known in person for one week plus 1 to 2 times a month on MSN strikes me as being a bit premature. However only you can see life from your perspective. Chok Dee Krap


----------



## Serendipity2

penguin said:


> Can I ask how have you been communicating if she only speaks Thai? I am surprised that a girl who is studying at university can't string together a couple of sentences in written English so you might want to verify that she really is doing what she says she is doing sooner rather than face a potential disappointment later. Based on my experiences after 12 years living and working in Thailand I am pretty sure that most Thai women are interested in getting married but don't assume that they want to live overseas. In that respect they seem to be quite different to e.g. Filipinas ( based on my impressions gained from living and working in Manila for 3 years. I presume that you are interested in marrying her with a view to living in the US. Is that correct? Family ties tend to be very strong here so the prospect of leaving her family, culture, language and to some extent food behind may not be so appealing to her. I don't know how long you've known her through the internet but I would take the arrival of a letter requesting that you pay for a holiday in Phuket for 4 people including her *Mum's friend* as a worrying development considering that you said that she doesn't ask you for money ( who pays for her studies dare I ask?). I sincerely wish you the best of luck but to me talk of marriage to a girl who you have known in person for one week plus 1 to 2 times a month on MSN strikes me as being a bit premature. However only you can see life from your perspective. Chok Dee Krap



Penguin,

Well said. I would be very leery of any girl asking me to pay for her family to go on vacation given the very short time you've known her. Not a good sign. Methinks he's being played. Their vacation should be in her home town not at a resort. And of course the language. It would be hard for a Thai not to know at least some English but if she doesn't how do they communicate?


----------



## King Silk

Very Fishy Penguin........curb your natural instincts and look elsewhere.
OR go along with it if you wish. It's YOUR money.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Time for a test me thinks. Write back (email/phone/whatever) - tell her you haven't got the money and you would prefer to meet her in her home village again - see her reaction.

I might add, things are not always as bad as some of these guys say (bitter perhaps, but wise by experience too, so ignore completely at your peril). My wife or over 11 years now (plus two look krungs) came from a traditional family and when we went places/courting we had a chaperone - a family member - I always paid, as I did in the UK with pervious relationships too. This was even to very cheap places. 
It may be that her mother is acting as chaperone to ensure her daughter is safe (both physically and in respectability), but she does not want to be a pidgeon either, so she invites a friend along - this is also to take the pressure off of you to some degree too, perhaps. If she has two close friends, she may take both to risk offending the other.
You should have assessed the family by now, this should give you the answer you need - gold digger or traditional morals?

How is your Thai? If she speaks no English and your Thai is zip, then take words like 'love' and 'miss' with a pinch of salt - words are often used here to make you happy, it is often not meant to deceive, but also not truthful. 'Miss' can mean, miss having fun when you are around, which is nice, but slightly different from 'miss u love u'...

Go slow, keep the money in your pocket and watch for greedy future in-laws they may see you as prey (or as a gullable too-rich farang) even if she doesn't. Watch for the big brother scam too - especially if you can't keep it in your pants - if you know what I mean.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> 
> Like renting a home instead of buying it's perhaps better to rent a "pillow" instead of buying the "pillow". Thai ladies are truly the tender trap!
> 
> Serendipity2


Serendipity2, are you suggesting he turns to prostitutes? 

One of my favourite sayings is "Marrying for sex is like buying a 747 for the free peanuts"


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Time for a test me thinks. Write back (email/phone/whatever) - tell her you haven't got the money and you would prefer to meet her in her home village again - see her reaction.
> 
> I might add, things are not always as bad as some of these guys say (bitter perhaps, but wise by experience too, so ignore completely at your peril). My wife or over 11 years now (plus two look krungs) came from a traditional family and when we went places/courting we had a chaperone - a family member - I always paid, as I did in the UK with pervious relationships too. This was even to very cheap places.
> It may be that her mother is acting as chaperone to ensure her daughter is safe (both physically and in respectability), but she does not want to be a pidgeon either, so she invites a friend along - this is also to take the pressure off of you to some degree too, perhaps. If she has two close friends, she may take both to risk offending the other.
> You should have assessed the family by now, this should give you the answer you need - gold digger or traditional morals?
> 
> How is your Thai? If she speaks no English and your Thai is zip, then take words like 'love' and 'miss' with a pinch of salt - words are often used here to make you happy, it is often not meant to deceive, but also not truthful. 'Miss' can mean, miss having fun when you are around, which is nice, but slightly different from 'miss u love u'...
> 
> Go slow, keep the money in your pocket and watch for greedy future in-laws they may see you as prey (or as a gullable too-rich farang) even if she doesn't. Watch for the big brother scam too - especially if you can't keep it in your pants - if you know what I mean.




KhwaamLap,

Your advice is sound! 

Have you considered writing a book on the perils of the expat in Thailand when confronted with the beautiful Thai lady? Might just become a best seller and make you a LOT of Baht. [Then the government would have to revoke whatever visa you had since you were "working" AND giving state secrets away]


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> Your advice is sound!
> 
> Have you considered writing a book on the perils of the expat in Thailand when confronted with the beautiful Thai lady? Might just become a best seller and make you a LOT of Baht. [Then the government would have to revoke whatever visa you had since you were "working" AND giving state secrets away]


Yeah thought about it, but I don't think the world's forrests would recover from the loss of trees needed to print a book on the perils of being an expat in Thailand; squid would become endangered species.


----------



## stogiebear

> and I can only catch her one or two times a month on MSN because she is very busy...


He he... Oh to be so young and stupid again!


----------



## KhwaamLap

If he is speaking on MSN, how do they talk - she speaks/reads/writes only Thai and he speaks/reads/writes only English. Must be a very strange MSN session.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Yeah thought about it, but I don't think the world's forrests would recover from the loss of trees needed to print a book on the perils of being an expat in Thailand; squid would become endangered species.



If those trees can be cut down to print the New York Times they would be of better use making people laugh! As for the squid - I'd recommend they stay away from Italians and Thais.


----------



## penguin

King Silk said:


> Very Fishy Penguin........curb your natural instincts and look elsewhere.
> OR go along with it if you wish. It's YOUR money.


I think that you mean't to say "Very fishy Jaychik" didn't you?


----------



## Guest

jaychik said:


> Hi there I am new, having been to Thailand once to visit with a young lady I met via internet.
> I spent a week with her and her family in her little town near Udon Thani.
> Everyone was really nice, treated me well. I rented a van and she and her family and friends showed me around thailand.
> Its been 6 months, and I want to see her again, I like her personality very much. SHe only speaks thai, she is in university and I can only catch her one or two times a month on MSN because she is very busy. Likewise emails get answered in a week. Her family is very serious about education and that is good, she is studious,does not ask me for money.
> got this letter last week. I think it was written by the mother's friend who speaks English:
> 
> 
> "Dear ______,
> 
> I think if you can come on fifth of April ,it's better. I have free time at that time. I
> will go Phuket by plane four persons , me , my mom , ____ and __ (my mom's
> friend), I think you can remember them. You want to see me in Suwarnabhumi
> airport or see me at Phuket airport. I will wait you there before you arrived
> Thailand. Can you take care us everything? Reply me please. I want to know how
> do you think about my plan. I miss you.
> 
> Miss you."
> 
> My response to this was that I cannot afford to take everyone on the vacation, right now times are really tough in this economy. I figured about $2000 to take all the crowd, and I don't expect to go with her anywhere. Just want to see her.
> 
> I had the idea that Thai women are interested in getting married, but she does not seem to be interested in talking about it. Says she loves me, but --I just don't see the energy invested by her in me.
> any comments?


Girls in rural Thailand basically belong to their mothers almost like slaves, and the girls are expected to support their mother and family. Even if girl really loves you, she still has to meet her family obligations before she can commit to you. In the west the men can almost expect the girl to earn their own money, and in some ways the men cannot afford a wife in the old fashioned stay at home fashion. Thai girls have to get the money somehow and if you want them to be like a wife, pandering to you you have to take over their financial obligations. How else are they supposed to manage. That said you can keep a large family in rural thailand very cheaply and if you can't afford it you will find yourself being dumped even if she loves you. HOWEVER you MUST FIRMLY set the rules because you have the MONEY. Just tell them what you will and will not do, they will accept this approach as normal. If you fail to set the rules you are screwed.


----------



## oddball

*Another thread*



jaychik said:


> Hi there I am new, having been to Thailand once to visit with a young lady I met via internet.
> I spent a week with her and her family in her little town near Udon Thani.
> Everyone was really nice, treated me well. I rented a van and she and her family and friends showed me around thailand.
> Its been 6 months, and I want to see her again, I like her personality very much. SHe only speaks thai, she is in university and I can only catch her one or two times a month on MSN because she is very busy. Likewise emails get answered in a week. Her family is very serious about education and that is good, she is studious,does not ask me for money.
> got this letter last week. I think it was written by the mother's friend who speaks English:
> 
> 
> "Dear ______,
> 
> I think if you can come on fifth of April ,it's better. I have free time at that time. I
> will go Phuket by plane four persons , me , my mom , ____ and __ (my mom's
> friend), I think you can remember them. You want to see me in Suwarnabhumi
> airport or see me at Phuket airport. I will wait you there before you arrived
> Thailand. Can you take care us everything? Reply me please. I want to know how
> do you think about my plan. I miss you.
> 
> Miss you."
> 
> My response to this was that I cannot afford to take everyone on the vacation, right now times are really tough in this economy. I figured about $2000 to take all the crowd, and I don't expect to go with her anywhere. Just want to see her.
> 
> I had the idea that Thai women are interested in getting married, but she does not seem to be interested in talking about it. Says she loves me, but --I just don't see the energy invested by her in me.
> any comments?


 Okay , so YOU rented a van for her and her family AND HER FRIENDS to take a tour of Thailand , should have been your FIRST red flag .She goes to university and only speaks Thai , very convenient , second red flag .

She is very busy and you can only talk(how) on msn 2 times a month and e-mails take a week for a response , flag #3

Her family is very serious about her education , she is studious and does not ask for money , no , she just had you pay for the grand tour of Thailand flag #4

You get an e-mail written by her 'Mothers friend ' , not asking for money?????? but asking you to pay all the expenses for yet another vacation for her , her mom and please note HER MOTHERS FRIEND , flying them around Thailand and to meet you ON A SPECIFIC DATE of her choice flag #5

Some Thai ladies are interested in marriage , if and provided you can give her and her family AND HER MOTHERS FRIEND all of the things they have been dreaming about for many years , the extended family will get tacked on the list , so you will then be requested not for money(god forbid) but to build a huge house (in the village ) . Where they can all live happily ever after , with you supplying all the where-withall and managing to fit in there some-place if you are lucky .

Tremendously huge red flags and you are still in the denial mode .

Wake up , listen to your inner self , put on a new pair of ****s AND RUN LIKE HELL .


----------



## Serendipity2

oddball said:


> Okay , so YOU rented a van for her and her family AND HER FRIENDS to take a tour of Thailand , should have been your FIRST red flag .She goes to university and only speaks Thai , very convenient , second red flag .
> 
> She is very busy and you can only talk(how) on msn 2 times a month and e-mails take a week for a response , flag #3
> 
> Her family is very serious about her education , she is studious and does not ask for money , no , she just had you pay for the grand tour of Thailand flag #4
> 
> You get an e-mail written by her 'Mothers friend ' , not asking for money?????? but asking you to pay all the expenses for yet another vacation for her , her mom and please note HER MOTHERS FRIEND , flying them around Thailand and to meet you ON A SPECIFIC DATE of her choice flag #5
> 
> Some Thai ladies are interested in marriage , if and provided you can give her and her family AND HER MOTHERS FRIEND all of the things they have been dreaming about for many years , the extended family will get tacked on the list , so you will then be requested not for money(god forbid) but to build a huge house (in the village ) . Where they can all live happily ever after , with you supplying all the where-withall and managing to fit in there some-place if you are lucky .
> 
> Tremendously huge red flags and you are still in the denial mode .
> 
> Wake up , listen to your inner self , put on a new pair of ****s AND RUN LIKE HELL .



oddball,

Sage advice, that! If a woman is really interested in you she will find time. This babe is stringing yet another sucker, fitting him into her available time. I'd be out of there like a shot without a glance over my shoulder.


----------



## Guest

oddball said:


> Okay , so YOU rented a van for her and her family AND HER FRIENDS to take a tour of Thailand , should have been your FIRST red flag .She goes to university and only speaks Thai , very convenient , second red flag .
> 
> She is very busy and you can only talk(how) on msn 2 times a month and e-mails take a week for a response , flag #3
> 
> Her family is very serious about her education , she is studious and does not ask for money , no , she just had you pay for the grand tour of Thailand flag #4
> 
> You get an e-mail written by her 'Mothers friend ' , not asking for money?????? but asking you to pay all the expenses for yet another vacation for her , her mom and please note HER MOTHERS FRIEND , flying them around Thailand and to meet you ON A SPECIFIC DATE of her choice flag #5
> 
> Some Thai ladies are interested in marriage , if and provided you can give her and her family AND HER MOTHERS FRIEND all of the things they have been dreaming about for many years , the extended family will get tacked on the list , so you will then be requested not for money(god forbid) but to build a huge house (in the village ) . Where they can all live happily ever after , with you supplying all the where-withall and managing to fit in there some-place if you are lucky .
> 
> Tremendously huge red flags and you are still in the denial mode .
> 
> Wake up , listen to your inner self , put on a new pair of ****s AND RUN LIKE HELL .


Good advice from Oddball. What Western guys don't seem to realize is that THE MAN IS IN CHARGE in Thailand. In the west men are so used to doing what the women tell them they take this to Thailand which is a big mistake. The Thai girls can ask for whatever they like and it is up to the man to say ‘yes or no’. If you are seen as incapable of saying no then you will not be given any respect and therefore considered to be no use as a man other than to be milked of you money.
Let’s face it I would take your money if I could get it just by smiling and asking. 
I stay sometimes in our house Issan and the first thing I had to do was make sure everyone in the village knew they were not allowed to even knock on our door and to never assume I would help them in any way. I assigned my wife's mother to take care of this (I had paid the dowry and that allowed me to tell her what I wanted in return as well as her daughter) and if there was ever a real emergency situation then maybe I would help out but only through her which I do very rarely. This gives my mother in law huge power and 'face' in the village and it allows me to enjoy my time there undisturbed. What’s more no one bothers me while I am there.
But also there are millions of Thai girls vying for you so there is no need to be take any crap.


----------

